# boilerplate contracts for cutouts?



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Liabilty for just having your bees, doing cutouts, selling honey at market, having someone else sell your honey?
LLC dosen't take away any liabilty
Just a bit more info is needed for a correct answer I think.


----------



## AChabot (Sep 24, 2012)

It is my understanding that in my state, although the LLC might be sued and bankrupted, the organizer of the LLC cannot be personally sued or liable for any damages. I set the LLC up strictly to do cutouts. So the thrust of my question: where online can I find a simple contract that I would present to clients to have them sign, which would absolve me of all liability for damage or accidental injury, and makes it clear they are responsible for repairing after the cutout (though I will make a good-faith effort to do a minimum of damage). Once you have an LLC, and a contract, does anyone who does contracted cutouts under the veil of an LLC have insurance?


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I use a hold harmless form for the cutouts that I do, If you would like a copy to look at and see if will work for you PM me your e-mail and I will send it to you.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

We do, (just in case), prime example for cutcouts in apartment buildings, where a tenant may see an opportunity, although the contract was not with them. However, there are all kinds of other possibilites. Opps,, sorry I cut down your weight bearing wall. I will pm you one that I modified from another beekeeper.


----------



## AChabot (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes I also wouldn't mind taking a look at any contracts yall have already. Thanks for any PMs.


----------



## btmurph (Aug 7, 2011)

Don't forget, llc's don't absolve you of personal liability if you are found to be negligent. At least that's how it is in Calif. In today's litigious society ALWAYS have at least liability insurance!


----------

